

Gravity Launches - snewe
http://www.gravity.com/

======
j2d2
I'm only a single data point, but you've lost me because I have no idea what
gravity is upon first glance at the site and I don't want to watch a stupid
animation of stick figures talking gibberish.

Make it really obvious what your site does or keep making inconsequential
first impressions.

~~~
johnfn
I didn't even get that far. I don't like watching videos on the Internet,
mainly because I usually have other music playing, and they don't play so nice
with linux. I don't want to have to stop everything I'm doing just to see what
some - probably irrelevant - website is doing.

~~~
kilian
Get earcandy. It automatically fades music players once a flash video or a
video player starts playing: <https://launchpad.net/earcandy>

Edit: regarding Gravity: I agree. While I do enjoy video's, because often they
get the message across incredibly fast. This video doesn't. It's cute, but
once I click explore and see a forum, it's a letdown.

~~~
johnfn
The thing is, I don't _want_ to have to stop my music just because someone
wants me to watch their video. I like my music! What's the big problem with
text these days?

------
arethuza
OK I really tried to like this. However, most of the content seems to be at
this level:

"Favorite historical person of importance?"

"Madonna. She was so extreme in her youth, that she made it safe for everyone
else to be edgy."

I wonder how much that domain cost?

------
kilps
As others have said, the video tells me nothing so I look at the about page -
the description sounds great but provides no incentive to sign-up. You need to
get me interested in a topic straight off the home page, without having to
register.

------
whatusername
it's a ..... drumroll ..... web forum. With shiny web2.0 gradients.

~~~
decadentcactus
Close, but I'd agree with ihatemummies in that it's closer to Yahoo Answers
(at first glance at least). It seems more like a collection of forums
(although I'm stretching that description as well).

But with a new scrollbar.

------
ihatemummies
After looking at a few of the discussions, I can non-authoritatively say this
looks like a glorified version of yahoo answers.

------
jamesbressi
Congratulations! I'm confused.

------
Tichy
Apart from hating the video, I also didn't sync my Twitter "friends" because
gravity asked for write access. Reading should be enough to find my friends.

------
elblanco
Looks like public Waves work just as well?

------
Tawheed
WHY did this get so many upvotes?!

